# JUST LOOKING FOR HELP



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I am very sorry if i offend any1 by posting this here but my wife and i could really use everyone's help in this time of need *HELP TAMMY* :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Sorry you folks are having a tough time, Tony. Hope my donation helps a bit!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Hope you get there, you're a good guy.
Best of luck!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

From one Tony to the other…
The best to you both.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

no offence takin buddy,glad to help in any way i can.i wish you guys the best.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Glad I could help! Hope you get to your goal and find that needed van!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Done! Good luck on the fund raising and best wishes.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Gheeeez Tony - I wish you and Tammy the best of luck


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Done! Glad to see that the donations are going well, Some great folks around here.

Scott C.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I am soo happy from the support that you guys have showed to me 
IT IS *GREATLY APPRECIATED :<))))))*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Hang in there Tammy! I had a stroke 8 months before Tammy and I know how difficult it can be. Take it slow, don't give up, and celebrate wins no mater how small they seem. You're still here which is a huge win!!!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Come on guys, join in, anything helps.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Come on guys, join in, anything helps.
> 
> - controlfreak


yeah everyone talks about the lumber jocks family,we have a family member in need,if everone gave just a buck they would have more than they need easily.dont think a small amount doesn't matter.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Very easy to go and make a donation. LJ can make a difference by coming together.



> Come on guys, join in, anything helps.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> ...


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Bump


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

cmon guys lets give,a [email protected]#t,and help out one of the nicest guys on lj's get through a rough time.someday you might be their yourself.even a freakin dollar will add up if enough of you care.and it's super easy to donate.

thanks bb1


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

It is nice to see that donations continue to come in. Like pottz said every little bit helps.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It is nice to see that donations continue to come in. Like pottz said every little bit helps.
> 
> - sras


thanks bud i know tony appreciates everything we do for him.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Yo!


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

20 replies this long?!

Don't talk family anymore…

Talk, talk, talk…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> 20 replies this long?!
> 
> Don t talk family anymore…
> 
> ...


+1 lets help out a friend in need.all you guys that have tony as a buddy cant even give 5 bucks.it's shameful.i hope you never have the same need and no one comes.peace.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bump, i aint given up guys,cmon not even one stinkin buck? makes me ashamed to be an lj.tony has found a beautiful van totally equipped he just needs some help from someone that cares ?


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

A 5 am bump for Tony and Tammy! Come on now folks a six pack of craft beer is ten bucks, I know this through ongoing extensive research. Now look at your belly! You will be helping yourself and Tony if you take that ten bucks and donate it to this great cause. You might even feel good after helping someone too. We can get this done today if each LJ'er that logs on gives to this cause. Just ten bucks, what do you say. Do it now!!


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I went through what Tammy is going through and it's not something that I would wish on anyone. I'm one of the few fortunate ones, I mostly recovered. Imagine waking up one day and not being able to walk. First of all you are lucky that you woke up to begin with when you learn what happened and how close you were to not being on this earth. I wanted so hard to get out of my hospital bed and to stand up and walk across the room but my doctors told me that it wasn't possible, maybe tomorrow they said. What did they just say? How is that possible? 
Just yesterday I trimmed the bushes, raked up some leaves, cleaned up my workshop, went grocery shopping, grilled dinner outside, and walked to the bed. You actually miss doing things that you hated like taking out the trash, vacuuming, mopping the floor, grocery shopping, mowing the lawn, shoveling the driveway, working, etc. You have to depend on someone to go to the restroom, to bathe, to do pretty much everything. Now throw in the medical expenses and that financial burden. For many, you may never be able to work again and have an income. Nothing can prepare you for this stress, anxiety, and depression. The hardest thing I will do this week is write this because it brought back those memories, feelings, and thoughts. Go for one day without something that gives you pleasure like the $5 cup of coffee, or better yet go for a week without it. Think of the impact that it will make on someone. I promise you that you will feel good about doing it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I went through what Tammy is going through and it s not something that I would wish on anyone. I m one of the few fortunate ones, I mostly recovered. Imagine waking up one day and not being able to walk. First of all you are lucky that you woke up to begin with when you learn what happened and how close you were to not being on this earth. I wanted so hard to get out of my hospital bed and to stand up and walk across the room but my doctors told me that it wasn t possible, maybe tomorrow they said. What did they just say? How is that possible?
> Just yesterday I trimmed the bushes, raked up some leaves, cleaned up my workshop, went grocery shopping, grilled dinner outside, and walked to the bed. You actually miss doing things that you hated like taking out the trash, vacuuming, mopping the floor, grocery shopping, mowing the lawn, shoveling the driveway, working, etc. You have to depend on someone to go to the restroom, to bathe, to do pretty much everything. Now throw in the medical expenses and that financial burden. For many, you may never be able to work again and have an income. Nothing can prepare you for this stress, anxiety, and depression. The hardest thing I will do this week is write this because it brought back those memories, feelings, and thoughts. Go for one day without something that gives you pleasure like the $5 cup of coffee, or better yet go for a week without it. Think of the impact that it will make on someone. I promise you that you will feel good about doing it.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I have read this to Tammy and she said this is her exact words and feelings I guess you have to go thru it to realize the pain and anguish Thanks for your story I am so glad you had some recovery God bless you :<)))


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> I went through what Tammy is going through and it s not something that I would wish on anyone. I m one of the few fortunate ones, I mostly recovered. Imagine waking up one day and not being able to walk. First of all you are lucky that you woke up to begin with when you learn what happened and how close you were to not being on this earth. I wanted so hard to get out of my hospital bed and to stand up and walk across the room but my doctors told me that it wasn t possible, maybe tomorrow they said. What did they just say? How is that possible?
> Just yesterday I trimmed the bushes, raked up some leaves, cleaned up my workshop, went grocery shopping, grilled dinner outside, and walked to the bed. You actually miss doing things that you hated like taking out the trash, vacuuming, mopping the floor, grocery shopping, mowing the lawn, shoveling the driveway, working, etc. You have to depend on someone to go to the restroom, to bathe, to do pretty much everything. Now throw in the medical expenses and that financial burden. For many, you may never be able to work again and have an income. Nothing can prepare you for this stress, anxiety, and depression. The hardest thing I will do this week is write this because it brought back those memories, feelings, and thoughts. Go for one day without something that gives you pleasure like the $5 cup of coffee, or better yet go for a week without it. Think of the impact that it will make on someone. I promise you that you will feel good about doing it.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Thank you for sharing this. Definitely provides perspective.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Still really disappointed…
> 
> How s that beer swap thing going?, or that project swap thing, or that plane thing, real good buddies sharing important stuff…
> 
> ...


im in the beer swap but check the contributors before you call anyone shallow ?


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

I checked this morning, not hardly any movement…

The overall non involvment has my ill feelings on this cause..not individuals..Hundreds of thousands of members and this is the best we can do as a group, for one of our "Family"...sad…

Totally ready to appologize at any time…Just need a reason…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I checked this morning, not hardly any movement…
> 
> The overall non involvment has my ill feelings on this cause..not individuals..Hundreds of thousands of members and this is the best we can do as a group, for one of our "Family"...sad…
> 
> ...


as long as you wern't including me in your shallow list were good? i totally agree about the lj's "family" bs.dont buy the hundreds of thousands of members though,count the jocks per page times the amount pf pages,it dont add up.but even with what it is it's pretty damn sad.ill just say everyone that counts tony as a buddy needs to pony up and show it !!!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

You can't shame people or force people to do what you want them to do.

All you can do is put it out there and ask, 
the people that can and feel compelled to give, will.

JMO though.

Tony is a good guy and I wished more would help, 
but it is what it is, and personally, I thank everybody that has.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You can t shame people or force people to do what you want them to do.
> 
> All you can do is put it out there and ask,
> the people that can and feel compelled to give, will.
> ...


of course you can ever meet a mormon-lol. the place i used to work for there was a sister that ran a soup kitchen,every so many months she would come in and go up to the owners office to get a donation.from what i heard the whiskey bottle would come out and in an hour or so a donation too her satisfaction was made.sister michelle took no prisoners-lol.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

No Potzz, not picking individuals at all…

I've been there with not a penny to spare, fighting for my own needs…We all do what we can when we can…

I just can't believe what I'm seeing…Guess I just have to get real…Lower my expectations…should be used to that by now…I'll be fine, just hope Tammy will be…

Getting old and sentimental…Moving on….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> No Potzz, not picking individuals at all…
> 
> I ve been there with not a penny to spare, fighting for my own needs…We all do what we can when we can…
> 
> ...


no man i hear ya and im with you 100% maybe we cant make or shame people into helping but ill sure as hell give it a try for someone i care about.i know tony and tammy appreciate all your doing.i guess your right though we cant make it happen,and that makes me sad….................


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

A little more to the pot, hope it helps you reach your goal. Looks like you've found a van, if that's not the case I can look around down here in the land of no road salt.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> A little more to the pot, hope it helps you reach your goal. Looks like you ve found a van, if that s not the case I can look around down here in the land of no road salt.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


fantastic man,thats what we need more of!!!!


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually, just wanted to keep this post up front and apparent…Kind of get carried away at times…

Best wishes Tammy…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Actually, just wanted to keep this post up front and apparent…Kind of get carried away at times…
> 
> Best wishes Tammy…
> 
> - mtnwild


yeah i get the same way when im passionate about something.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I just found another BUT still not nuff money :<(((((


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Hang in there Tony and Tammy!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

stay tuned kids were all workin overtime getting support.maybe they all have covid ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I just found this thread. Sorry to hear about your disability.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I just found this thread. Sorry to hear about your disability.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sorry bob i should have posted,
hey guys for those of you that dont know our lj's friend grt8hunters wife had a severe stroke last november that has left her unable to walk,and may never again.he has a gofundme set up for anyone that can help them get a wheelchair equipped van.if you guys can help out a true friend of this forum they would be very grateful for anything you can give.dont think even 5 bucks wont help,it will when multiplied by many.please give something,it's very easy.so im counting on the gunnys garage family too give whatever you can…..please.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks all who had a heart :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Hope we can get some more for you Tony and Tammy!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hope we can get some more for you Tony and Tammy!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


amen dave. jocks get off your asses and give a buck or two for someone that need some help.tomorrow it may be you? i really expected more from this forum,and …...im sad we couldn't do more…...............


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks all who had a heart :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


may i take it upon myself too say how much our hearts go out to you and tammy,and god man i wish this forum could do more for her.i really expected a lot more.but im not done buddy.stay tuned!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> may i take it upon myself too say how much our hearts go out to you and tammy,and god man i wish this forum could do more for her.i really expected a lot more.but im not done buddy.stay tuned!!!
> 
> - pottz


tuned in :<))))


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Come on folks, I would really like to see a victory here. You can do it!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

1483 views if each gave 5 dollars I would have made my goal :<(((((((((

so it goes LIFE


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I was hoping to be able to kick in some more after the end of the month, but I had some truck repairs of my own today. Still hoping some more folks will kick in.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I was hoping to be able to kick in some more after the end of the month, but I had some truck repairs of my own today. Still hoping some more folks will kick in.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


amen dave,this forum has really made me sad.i just hope no one here has to ever go through what tony and tammy are.a stroke will change your life in a heart beat,literally ! peace all.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Bringing this back to the top. Please help Tammy and make LJ's look good!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Morning bump to this cause, please help.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

one last bump from me,i think it's run out of steam buddy.never too late to help guys.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Tony, any update on how things are going? Posting an update to the gofundme page might help.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Tony, any update on how things are going? Posting an update to the gofundme page might help.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I had put a down payment on 1 nice van yesterday i am still about 1800.00 short but i have month to come up with the rest of it some of my buddies gave but by check so it does not show on go fund me so any more would help out nicely


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

That's great news, Tony! We're past the first of the month, so after I balance the books I'll see what I can do.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

OH SO CLOSE :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I kicked in some more. Hope I'm not the only one to do so.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I kicked in some more. Hope I'm not the only one to do so.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I seen and *WOW* you did more then your share and we both GR8LY APPRECIATE IT :<))))))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

keep getting closer :<)))))


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Dave really stepped up to the plate and hit a home run on this one. A true friend you have there Tony.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Dave really stepped up to the plate and hit a home run on this one. A true friend you have there Tony.
> 
> - controlfreak


indeed he did :<))))) happy for all donations no matter how small


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Shucks. I'd hope folks would do the same for me.

But thinking back to my college years, I think the most I spent for a car back then was $150. Most were under $100 and I figured if I got six months out of it, I had a bargain. ;-)


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

My brother had a room mate that when his car stopped running he would just remove the LP and leave it there.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Shucks. I'd hope folks would do the same for me.
> 
> But thinking back to my college years, I think the most I spent for a car back then was $150. Most were under $100 and I figured if I got six months out of it, I had a bargain. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i bought many cars at 100.00 when i was driving to Harrisburg for work

i can remember one my buddy said his worker has one for sale for 100 so i said sure i buy it so when we got to the ally were he lived we hurt this awful noise coming from the yard i told my buddy i hope that's not the car well it was and i drove it for 1 1/2 years before i traded it in and got 500 for it :<)))))))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

getting closer almost there :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Glad to hear it, Tony! Hope someone can put you over the top soon!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Glad to hear it, Tony! Hope someone can put you over the top soon!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


yes about 600 short right now :<(((

I hope it comes in soon :<))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*PLEASE HELP* we are so close now :<))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

<3


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

here it is still owe my friend 600 then to transfer it to Pennsylvania will be another 450 :<)))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

congrats buddy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> congrats buddy.
> 
> - pottz


thanks buddy :<))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

tell tammy i think about her everyday and have full faith she will recover from this and that van wont be needed some day soon.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

hate to be the broken record here but i am almost able to pay for this Van if any one could help please do about 1000 short yet i did put somethings on FBMP and CL but no takers yet :<((((((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> hate to be the broken record here but i am almost able to pay for this Van if any one could help please do about 1000 short yet i did put somethings on FBMP and CL but no takers yet :<((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Just added to my donation - Hang in there!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thank you soooooooo very much Steve it is GR8LY APPRECIATED :<)))))))))))))


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Tony I just made my 2nd donation. Hoping you get to your goal! This should put you a bit over $3K 
cheers! Tony C


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thank you Tony all donations help me get my goal and we both appreciate it :<))))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Not quite three weeks to the first of the month. If you're still short then, I'll try to kick in again.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Not quite three weeks to the first of the month. If you're still short then, I'll try to kick in again.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


you did enuff buddy :<)))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

soon at the end of this journey its been one slow ride and we do appreciate all who have helped us get there so *HUGE THANKS TO ALL :<))))*


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

ALMOST THERE :<))))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

my daily bump up :<)))))


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

HTH


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Hey the spammers are bumping you too!
Always wanted a flat in thuruvulu…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

a huge *THANK YOU* to you again John :<)))))))

still did not stop me from blocking him and sending to cricket :<((((((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*DAILY BUMP ALMOST THERE NOW :<)))))))))*


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*bump*


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Tony, 
The REAL help you MOST need in this moment of difficulties comes from above!
Doctors only talk about illnesses names, medications (type of oppression), limited treatments, and NO HOPE…When they find the big wall, when they get to that point where nothing can be done (according to their LIMITED knowledge) they are the first ones to leave the room….

I know someone that NEVER will leave that room, in fact is the great giver of life, his name is JESUS CRIST!!
come to him in praise and suplication, he is the one that can heal your lovely wife, most important, He is the one that can give both of you ETHERNAL LIFE!!

Do you know Tony what that really means???


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I am a SAVED Christian as i know this through my personal relationship to him he went the the cross to forgive my sins and this i know to be true :<)))))))


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

...and do you believe HE CAN raise / heal your lovely wife from her condition???
Do you believe it Tony? or are you just resignated to what the doctors say and predict for her?
thats the problem when we receive a WORD from the unbelievers….remember, they can be "doctors" or whatever, but they are still guided by a spirit of disobedience…
Our body is a temple where the Most High dwells….HE KNOWS HOW TO TAKE CARE OF HIS HOME…..problem is we open doors to thieves….
THE LORD"S WORD should be the only word in your wife's life!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't know her heart but I know WE pray all day long for gods healing hand on her and we both do not trust the doctor at all first thing I said when we left the office was he Is not GOD :<)))))))


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Whats her name if you mind to share, I would love to pray for her, for both of you…
Lets praise his Mighty name, no matter the situation, we will praise his Holy Name!
I have seen so many people get healed, That I refuse to see your wife confined to that chair, with all due respect Tony!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

her Name Is Tammy :<)))))


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

"As for God, His way is blameless;
The word of the Lord is refined;
He is a shield to all who take refuge in Him.
For who is God, but the Lord?
And who is a rock, except our God,
The God who encircles me with strength,
And makes my way blameless?"

Psalm 18:30-32

Tammy will be in my prayers.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you she will take all the Prayers she can get :<))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

tammy has mine too bud but im not gonna give a sermon,thats best left for church,or maybe done in private as in a PM ? im glad things are working out for you guys. give her a hug from me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

already done just from you buddy :<)))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> already done just from you buddy :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


she's gonna get better my friend,just believe and it will happen!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*BUMP :<))))))))*


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

bump :<))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

bump :<)))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*SATURDAY BUMP :<)))*


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

weekly bump up :<))))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

It's almost a new month, but our stove died yesterday, so I ended up spending a bunch to buy a new one today. Sorry I won't be able to kick in a little more for October to put you over the top, Tony.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> It's almost a new month, but our stove died yesterday, so I ended up spending a bunch to buy a new one today. Sorry I won't be able to kick in a little more for October to put you over the top, Tony.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


its ok Dave …. I'm so close now ….. plus you done more then your share and we do appreciate it :<)))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

bump BUMP *BUMP* :<))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thanks again Dave you alone have really helped us reach our goal and it is *GR8LY* appreciated :<)))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

You're welcome, Tony! When I found our stove and saved a few hundred on it, I took that as a sign I needed to kick in something this month, too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> You're welcome, Tony! When I found our stove and saved a few hundred on it, I took that as a sign I needed to kick in something this month, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm glad :<)))) you found it for less money and less hassle ….. sorry :<(((((( to hear of your Lowes struggles thou


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

really close now *BUMP :<))))*


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

bump :<))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

SUNDAY BUMP :<)))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

mid week bump up :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Updates (1)
Yesterday
by TAMMY Witmer, Organizer
Hello All , Time to give an Update. We did not reach our Goal of 7000.00. But we are VERY HAPPY of what we did Receive.
We did however Purchase a Van out of State. In Pa. they charge extra money for being out of State So we are still just a tad short to make it Legal in Pa. PLEASE Consider making A
Donation Even a small one would HELP us out. Now to the Health issues I am still in a cast for the Archot foot still have left side weakness from the Stroke I also am still not walking. Its a long road and still not at the end of it. to northwoodsman thank you for your words of encouragement it was like a Day of my Life on paper. Im GLAD to hear your recovery is going so well. WE could never thank all enough for the help they did provide.
GREATLY APPRECIATED :<))))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

bump :<))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

monday bump :<)))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

weekend BUMP :<)))))

A HUGE THANK YOU JACK


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

sunday bump :<))))))


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Tony, how much are you short?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Tony, how much are you short?
> 
> - bladedust


still need about 400 to get the goal :<))))))


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

done.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thank you sir GR8ly appreciated :<)))))))


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

bladedust!! WOW…Respect…Cool man…


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

So awesome. +10000 bladedust.


----------

